# Go Pro Carma! And some new obedience vid



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Had a friend set up their Go Pro camera in the blind during protection yesterday and got some really cool video of Carmy girl. This is the first time we have started adding a lot more distractions during her barking.

https://vimeo.com/85659942

And some more obedience video. Hoping to trial for our BH in April. Not too far way!

https://vimeo.com/85630428


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Fist pump!!! Yeah! What a team. LOVE seeing all your posts.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Two very awesome videos! She is one amazing girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice. Impressive girl.


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

Love it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

what brand of e-collar are you using ??


SuperG


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperG said:


> what brand of e-collar are you using ??
> 
> 
> SuperG


I use Einstein (E-collar technologies)


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoa!! Awesome!!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Good job, was she heeling on 3 legs alot of the time?


----------

